# Earning her keep.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine working a tower shoot.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Shine: "Hey, this is fun!"


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Just curious with the hunters, do the dogs ever get to partake in eating a bird,... after preperation of course.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never fed one of mine a pheasant, or quail. All of them have eaten their fair share of cooked chicken though.



Dan_A said:


> Just curious with the hunters, do the dogs ever get to partake in eating a bird,... after preperation of course.


*"after preparation"

*Sometimes they miss this part of the memo.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Close enough I guess! On the preparation comment , yea I get that, dogs are dogs. My pup likes eating worms, no shame or regrets lol.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

you do want them to bring the bird to you in a dinner presentable format. recall is a huge building block on that. once you have that down, you can work on bringing the bumper and birds to you without trying to eat it. imagine how hard that is for the dog, but them being so much wanting to please you will learn it. the beauty of bird dog training.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They normally get the last couple of bites, of whatever meat we are eating at dinner. So a high chance they have had pheasant.


----------

